# Remake, Please!: Old School Games, die wir wieder haben wollen



## LadyDeadpool (25. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Remake, Please!: Old School Games, die wir wieder haben wollen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Remake, Please!: Old School Games, die wir wieder haben wollen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. September 2013)

Ach NOLF - das waren noch Zeiten.

NOLF 1 - und mit kleinen Abstrichen auch NOLF2 - gehören für mich zu den besten Games aller Zeiten.

Was würde ich für eine Neuauflage mit aktuelle Engine geben.


----------



## Mothman (25. September 2013)

Ach ich würde eher so Amiga-Klassiker gerne im neuen Gewand spielen:
Moonstone und Traders z.B. 




> , warum werden da auch nicht mal andere Spiele aus der *Mottenkiste *geholt oder gleich ganz neu aufgesetzt?


----------



## belakor602 (25. September 2013)

Das Spiel Secret of Man sah doch niemals so toll auf der Snes aus! Da braucht man ja gar kein HD-Remake mehr das sieht ja wunderschön aus!


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2013)

die 16-bit-klassiker, also chrono trigger und som, braucht man eigentlich nicht großartig zu remaken.
hd wäre nett - ok. 
aber an sich spielen sich diese titel genauso frisch wie am ersten tage.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


>


 
was hast du gegen die Mottenkiste?


----------



## Mothman (25. September 2013)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> was hast du gegen die Mottenkiste?





> Behälter, in dem Kleidung vor Motten geschützt aufbewahrt wird


Und da fragst du noch?


----------



## Neawoulf (25. September 2013)

Zu den meisten Klassen kern brauche ich eigentlich kein Remake. Sie haben damals funktioniert und Spaß gemacht und das hat sich (für mich) bis heute nicht geändert.  Da ich relativ regelmäßig alte Spiele zocke, bin ich 320x200 immer noch gewöhnt und die Spiele haben für mich keine wirklichen Abnutzungserscheinungen. Ich finde z. B. die gezeichneten Hintergründe von Monkey Island 1 u. 2 heute noch richtig schön, sogar schöner als die HD Remakes. Lediglich die Bedienung bei manchen älteren Spielen ist ein wenig umständlich (z. B. bei Ultima 7).

Wirklich toll fände ich allerdings ein 3d-Remake von Riven (Myst 2) mit Oculus Rift Unterstützung.  Ich liebe dieses Spiel einfach, kann es aber wegen der QuickTime-Player-Problematik nicht mehr spielen. Wäre wirklich schön,  wenn ich in der Spielwelt nochmal versinken könnte.


----------



## Trollzacker (25. September 2013)

Da gibt es einige Spiele, die man wieder aufleben lassen könnte.

The Legend of Zelda, The Legend of Zelda: Links awakinig, F-Zero, Carlifornia Games, Winter Games, Decathlon, Might & Magic II, Oil Imperium, Black Gold und noch einige andere


----------



## Schlechtmacher (25. September 2013)

Ich verneige mich ehrfürchtig vor dieser Bilderstrecke, die das heilige Chrono Trigger enthält.
Lässt sich übrigens heute noch gut auf dem Emulator spielen.



belakor602 schrieb:


> Das Spiel Secret of Man sah doch niemals so toll auf der Snes aus! Da braucht man ja gar kein HD-Remake mehr das sieht ja wunderschön aus!


Das hier gezeigte Bild ist das Packungs-Cover.


----------



## meisterYoda (25. September 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ach NOLF - das waren noch Zeiten.
> 
> NOLF 1 - und mit kleinen Abstrichen auch NOLF2 - gehören für mich zu den besten Games aller Zeiten.
> 
> Was würde ich für eine Neuauflage mit aktuelle Engine geben.


 
Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Ich habe selten ein Spiel gesehen, dass so mit genialen Einfällen vollgestopft war wie Nolf. Das Spiel hatte einen unvergleichlichen positiv ironischen Charme.


----------



## Turalyon (25. September 2013)

Dungeon Keeper
Wiggles
X-Wing
Master of Magic

Das wären so die Spiele, die ich mal mit aktueller Grafik spielen würde ^^


----------



## Freakless08 (25. September 2013)

WipeOut 2097/WipeOut XL


----------



## Merikur (25. September 2013)

Was aufjedenfall dazu gehört, wenn man schon Secret of Mana erwähnt sind:
Lufia: Rise of the Sinistrals
Terranigma

Beide bestechen gerade durch die Story und dadurch die lust immer weiter verran zu komme. Ich spiele sie heute noch gerne!


----------



## Enisra (25. September 2013)

ich wär ja für *Freelancer*
Ich hoffe ja dass da noch was kommt wenn Star Citizen erfolgreich ist, immerhin kann man den Titel auch so als "Mit-Vorgänger" ansehen


----------



## Phone (25. September 2013)

KINGPIN muss auch neu!


----------



## Atuan (25. September 2013)

> Den Zauberzombie mit den *Rasterlocken*, Raziel aus [...]


Was zum Geier sind Rasterlocken? Gewickelte Karo-Hefte?


----------



## Briareos (25. September 2013)

Ganz klar: Transport Tycoon Deluxe!

In einer echten 3D-Landschaft frei Strecken verlegen, zoomen und die Modeleisenbahnlandschaft bestaunen ... das wäre schön.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (25. September 2013)

Ich wünsche folgende Remakes:

SWAT (Spieleserie) --------> Mehr taktische Vorbereitung wie bei SWAT 3
Zombies Ate My Neighbors------> Bitte mehr in Richtung Teil 1
System Shock -------> Nuff said
Unreal ---------> Nuff said
Commandos ----------> Grafik in 3D, aber KI und Mechanik wie Teil 1 bitte !!!
James Bond Nightfire -----------> Das beste PC-Spiel von James Bond-Franchise



Ach gibt bestimmt viele Games, die ich als Remake/Reboot sehr gerne sehen würde


----------



## Kerusame (25. September 2013)

wir sind uns wohl alle einige darüber, dass es diverse games gibt die ein remake verdient hätten. auch solche die ihren weg in diese liste nicht fanden.

andererseits hätte ich auch bei jedem remake angst, dass es etwas an charme vom eigentlich spiel verliert. gerade "in meiner erinnerung" sind bestimmte spiele weit besser als sie es wären, würde ich sie heute noch einmal spielen. und das geht vermutlich vielen/allen so.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oqu0ogtqlQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



(sry, auf die schnelle fand ich kein nicht-zusammengeschnittenes video dieser southparkszene)

(ps. wo wir gerade bei southpark sind, es neuer "stick of truth"-trailer ist da.)


----------



## Enisra (25. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> System Shock -------> Nuff said


 
Hat EA nicht die Lizenz?
Willst du das wirklich?


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. September 2013)

Zu Chrono Trigger gabs ja eigentlich schon ein 3D-Grafik-Remake. Es wurde nur leider nie fertiggestellt, da Square Enix die Entwicklung nicht erlaubt hat. Chrono Trigger Resurrection Game Play Footage HD - YouTube

Ich würde mir Remakes wünschen für die folgenden N64-Titel:
TLOZ - Ocarina of Time, wie die 3DS-Version, allerdings in HD und für Heim-Konsole 
TLOZ - Majoras Mask, grafisch so wie die 3DS-Version, allerdings in HD und für Heim-Konsole 
Blast Corps, wobei mir ein Nachfolger lieber wäre als ein Remake, man kennt ja dann doch schon alles
Lylat Wars, ein bisschen mehr Polygone, Hintergrundobjekte statt flacher Horizont, mehr Sichtweite, höher aufgelöste Texturen,höhere Auflösung wäre schon, aber hauptsache das Gameplay wird 1 zu 1 übernommen.

Zu Freelancer: Wenn Star Citizen rauskommt ist (je nach dem wie das Spiel wird) ein Freelancer-Remake wahrscheinlich überflüssig.


----------



## Enisra (25. September 2013)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Zu Freelancer: Wenn Star Citizen rauskommt ist (je nach dem wie das Spiel wird) ein Freelancer-Remake wahrscheinlich überflüssig.


 


Jo Super, mit der Logik könntest auch 90% aller Vorschläge abwatschen
Wozu ein neues Ocarina of Time wenn es doch schon jede Menge andere Zelda-Spiele gibt ...


----------



## Neaera88 (25. September 2013)

Remake von Dungeon Siege 2!
bestes RPG überhaupt!
Oder zumindest eine gescheite Fortsetzung und nicht wie letzter Versuch ^^


----------



## Kaisan (25. September 2013)

Wäre durchaus angetan von einem ordentlichen Remake von Max Payne 2 - womöglich mit den Schussmechaniken und der Optik des dritten Teiles. Auch Freespace 2 würde ich gerne im neuen Gewand sehen - wobei es natürlich hunderte Mods gibt. Und natürlich Jagged Alliance 2. Und diverse Wing Commander-Teile. Und die ersten Xcom-Titel. Und, und, und ... konnte diese Liste ewig fortführen.


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. September 2013)

> Jo Super, mit der Logik könntest auch 90% aller Vorschläge abwatschen
> Wozu ein neues Ocarina of Time wenn es doch schon jede Menge andere Zelda-Spiele gibt ...



Das ist nur meine persöhnliche Meinung. Freelancer habe ich keine so große Nostalgieliebe und im Übrigen ist (meiner Meinung nach) das Gameplay mit der Zeit etwas eintönig geworden. Ich habe, das vor allem deshalb gesagt, weil ich speziell bei diesem Spiel bei einem Remake anders machen würde. Die Grafik des Spiel finde ich auch heute gar nicht so schlecht, wenn man mal von unrealistischen Planetengrößen absieht.


----------



## HalloweenDemon (25. September 2013)

Soul Reaver und Summoner bin ich sofort dabei!!... Wobei ich beides auf PC gezockt habe und nicht auf einer Konsole 
Was hier nicht aufgeführt wird, wohl da ein remake ja schon in Arbeit ist, ist Homeworld (1+2) ...
Ich hoffe das diese beiden so gut ankommen das man sich dort für das erstellen eines HW3 durchringen kann


----------



## Enisra (25. September 2013)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Das ist nur meine persöhnliche Meinung. Freelancer habe ich keine so große Nostalgieliebe und im Übrigen ist (meiner Meinung nach) das Gameplay mit der Zeit etwas eintönig geworden. Ich habe, das vor allem deshalb gesagt, weil ich speziell bei diesem Spiel bei einem Remake anders machen würde. Die Grafik des Spiel finde ich auch heute gar nicht so schlecht, wenn man mal von unrealistischen Planetengrößen absieht.


 
ja ne, und die Meinung ist in soweit halt Banane weil es 2 Unterschiedliche Spiele sind


----------



## LOX-TT (26. September 2013)

Dino Crisis 1 und Turok (das von Acclaim,nicht der Reboot)


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Aus der Liste würde mich nur ein neues NOLF reizen....


----------



## Enisra (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Aus der Liste würde mich nur ein neues NOLF reizen....


 
naja, aber das muss ja nicht unbedingt NOLF sein, gibt doch bestimmt was anderes
Tetris z.B.


----------



## MrFob (26. September 2013)

Wie waere es mit einem neuen Crusader? Haette schon Bock mal wieder mit dem Silencer rumzueiern.
Wegen mir koennten sie auch einen TPS draus machen, solange sie wieder ein so geniales Level Design mit den vielen Secrets und versteckten taktischen Moeglichkeiten hinbekommen. Aber wenn es wieder isometrisch ist, waere das natuerlich auch ok.

Die alten zwei Spiele waren auf jeden Fall genial.
Und jo, Freelancer FTW. Auch wenn ich hier ebenfalls nicht unbedingt fuer ein Remake waere sondern (aehnlich wie bei Crusader) fuer eine Fortsetzung.


----------



## masterofcars (26. September 2013)

NOLF war klasse, Würde ich mir auch sofort holen. Wichtig dabei, ein buntes und helles Szenarion. Ich bin diese ganzen bitter Ernst Stories in dunkler und grauer Umgebung leid.
Und auf ein neues "Rüsselsheim" werd ich vermutlich auch noch in 20 Jahren warten, dabei fand ich das Konzept genial. Ich weiß garnicht wieviele Stunden ich damit verbracht habe und immer wieder neue Autos erstellt und vermarktet hab. Ich habs sogar noch unter WIN7 zum Laufen gebracht, das gute alte DOS Spiel. Gemäß Verpackung habe ich es 1991 für 100! DM gekauft


----------



## Malifurion (26. September 2013)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wie waere es mit einem neuen Crusader? Haette schon Bock mal wieder mit dem Silencer rumzueiern.
> Wegen mir koennten sie auch einen TPS draus machen, solange sie wieder ein so geniales Level Design mit den vielen Secrets und versteckten taktischen Moeglichkeiten hinbekommen. Aber wenn es wieder isometrisch ist, waere das natuerlich auch ok.
> 
> Die alten zwei Spiele waren auf jeden Fall genial.
> Und jo, Freelancer FTW. Auch wenn ich hier ebenfalls nicht unbedingt fuer ein Remake waere sondern (aehnlich wie bei Crusader) fuer eine Fortsetzung.


 
Ah endlich jemand, der auch ein Crusader Remake haben will  Hab sogar noch die Originalverpackung + Game hier. Ursprünglich war ja mal ein dritter Teil namens "No Mercy" geplant gewesen mit Multiplayer usw, aber EA hat ja Origin damals zerstückelt^^
Nen Remake wäre cool, obwohl ich eher auf eine Fortsetzung bestünde. Aber blos kein Egoshooter daraus machen.


----------



## LordGosarII (26. September 2013)

Crusader könnte ich auch mal wieder spielen. Ach, es gibt soviel in der guten alten und verstaubten Pixelkiste. Ich wäre immer wieder für neues Starflight oder aber Star Control 1 und 2 (über Teil 3 sprechen wir besser nicht). Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Master of Orion. Summer-, Winter-, oder World Games wären auch okay


----------



## Tommykocher (26. September 2013)

Tom Clancys Red Storm Rising.... Die beste U-Boot Sim die ich je erlebt habe... 3. Weltkrieg zwischen Warschauer Pakt u Nato. Coole Geschichte, Heisse Missionen... hab es auf dem C64 gesuchtet wie Hulle... Gabs auch für den Amiga 500


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2013)

Die ganzen alten Taktik-Shooter wie Operation Flashpoint, Vietcong, Hidden & Dangerous, Rainbow Six, Swat, Ghost Recon..mit ähnlichem Gameplay nur mit aktueller Technik.


----------



## killahbounce23 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde noch Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic 1 und 2 mit in die Liste nehmen, da es 2 großartige spiele waren und Teil 1 auf neuen Computern nicht mehr spielbar ist. Außerdem würde ich noch Jade Empire auch auf die Liste nehmen.


----------



## Vordack (28. Oktober 2013)

Für mich gibt ist die Zeit der Remakes fast gekommen.

Wasteland war für mich eines der besten RPGs der alten Zeit. Wasteland 2 kommt ja bald 

Wing Commander war für mich der Grund von Amiga auf PC umzusteigen. Star Citizen kommt ja bald.

Das reicht mir


----------



## Alesandria1 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ein "Secret of Mana" Remake wäre schon ein Traum. Oder Final Fantasy 7 in HD!


----------



## SDChaos (28. Oktober 2013)

Alesandria1 schrieb:


> Ein "Secret of Mana" Remake wäre schon ein Traum. Oder Final Fantasy 7 in HD!


Gibt es auf Steam.   Meine des war HD. 

Ich würde mich ja Mega über Grandia 1 als Remake freuen.


----------



## Ginkohana (28. Oktober 2013)

Final Fantasy VIII.
Wenn das angekündigt wird werf ich die Geldscheine gegen den Bildschirm.


----------



## InfinitasAntares (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin für das strategiespiel von sierra, empire earth 1 mit dem addon zeitalter der eroberung


----------



## Aenimus (28. Oktober 2013)

**** COMMODORE 64 BASIC V2 ****
     64K  RAM  SYSTEM  38911 BASIC BYTES FREE
READY.
LOAD"",1

PRESS PLAY ON TAPE
OK

SEARCHING
FOUND GREEN BERET


----------



## oldsql-Triso (28. Oktober 2013)

Es gab mal eine Skyrim-Mod die Zelda: OoT nachbilden wollte und das sah echt vielversprechend aus, aber leider wie jeder Mod bisher gescheitert.

Fände Alex Kid wäre mal total cool 
Quake 1 und 2 als wirkliches HD Remake
H3x3n und H3ritec
Kommander Keen
Deus EX die ersten beiden Teile in HD

und und und...


----------



## LopezdieMaus (28. Oktober 2013)

Eartsiege 2 
Terra Nowa 
Mechwarrior 3


----------



## AshLambert (28. Oktober 2013)

LordGosarII schrieb:


> Ich wäre immer wieder für neues Starflight oder aber Star Control 1 und 2 (über Teil 3 sprechen wir besser nicht). Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Master of Orion.


 
Das wäre in der Tat schön und würde wohl auch von mir gekauft werden, wobei Remakes immer so eine Sache sind (Stichwort dumbing down). Im Zweifel doch lieber das Original. 
Naja, die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Remakes genannter Spiele geht eh gegen 0, denn leider haben diese nicht die Bekanntheit und marketingtechnischen (sowie SEO-relevanten) Zug von Grössen wie Doom, Final Fantasy, etc. Deswegen werden sie es auch höchstwahrscheinlich weder in die Liste von PCG noch auf das Drawboard eines Entwicklerstudios schaffen. 
Ich war ja schon erstaunt das Chrono Trigger mit dabei war. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich will No one lives Forever, System Shock und Outcast. Letzteres habt Ihr elegant unter den Tisch fallen lassen.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (29. Oktober 2013)

Hier tauchen leider immer die selben Spiele auf, dieses Ranking wird nach dem 7 mal posten sehr vorhersehbar und wirkliche Perlen gehen teilweise unter, auch wenn die genannten Titel sicherlich interessant sind.

Nun mein Vorschlag:

Von "Shadow Man" würde ich mir ein Remake wünschen, das hat damals richtig gefesselt und hatte auch Storytechnisch was zu bieten.


----------



## belakor602 (29. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn ich mir die Screens von "Secret of Mana" anschaue verstehe ich nicht warum man ein Remake will. Höchstens um es schön auf Full HD zu haben denn die Grafik da ist mehr als ausreichen schön. Ich habe noch nie ein so wunderschönes Pixel Game gesehen.

Sind das überhaupst Pixel? Sieht ein bisschen nach pixelig aus aber ich kan mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass die Snes so was schaffen konnte da ist die Pixeldensity ja doch seeehr hoch.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Oktober 2013)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Screens von "Secret of Mana" anschaue verstehe ich nicht warum man ein Remake will. Höchstens um es schön auf Full HD zu haben denn die Grafik da ist mehr als ausreichen schön. Ich habe noch nie ein so wunderschönes Pixel Game gesehen.
> 
> Sind das überhaupst Pixel? Sieht ein bisschen nach pixelig aus aber ich kan mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass die Snes so was schaffen konnte da ist die Pixeldensity ja doch seeehr hoch.


 
das ist das coverart.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ein Traum von mir wäre ein PC-Port/HD-Remake von "Conkers Bad Furday"... Wird aber ein Wunschtraum bleiben...


----------



## LopezdieMaus (29. Oktober 2013)

MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> Hier tauchen leider immer die selben Spiele auf, dieses Ranking wird nach dem 7 mal posten sehr vorhersehbar und wirkliche Perlen gehen teilweise unter, auch wenn die genannten Titel sicherlich interessant sind.
> 
> Nun mein Vorschlag:
> 
> Von "Shadow Man" würde ich mir ein Remake wünschen, das hat damals richtig gefesselt und hatte auch Storytechnisch was zu bieten.


 

schau auf steam


----------

